# Has Anyone Attempted To Breed Rhom's In Captivity?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

I used to be active on the boards under another name, which I can't figure the pw out. But it's been a good 7 years and I'm wondering if since then if there's been any progress with getting rhom's to breed?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Not unless you have an olympic pool sized tank and lots of money to keep replacing fish...

PM me with your email address and the old name, I will have the PW reset for you.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Like what was already said...i have been searching this forever and still there is no success -- my thoughts are you will need a very large pond/pool with about a dozen young rhombeus and have them mature in that setup -- and pair off naturally -- i think is the only most probable way...if there is a way at all in captivity.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I think it happened once in a zoo, and once in a home with an eggcrate divider... but I am not positive and cant recall where I saw that.

As for keeping young rhoms together, I tried it in divided tanks and they will stop at nothing to find and kill the others. Even going as far as jumping over or digging under.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes -- those ended up being Sanchezi piranha --- and for the young rhoms together -- if they are in a pool and or pond you may have some slight success....so in other words -- forget about it and leave breeding rhoms for the Amazon.


----------

